# Offshore Fishing in the Gulf...???



## TurkeyBird (Jan 10, 2012)

I am planning a fishing trip this coming April or May, and I am looking for great destination and fishing guide in the gulf.  I have a group of guys going down for a bachelor party, and we plan to spend at least one day offshore fishing.  The only place I have experience with in the gulf is Mexico Beach, FL.  That would be an option and any location as far west as LA would also be practical.  Any info on a particular location or fishing guide would be much appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## bowandgun (Jan 10, 2012)

Look at the posts on here from Capt Eddie, Venice LA


----------



## d-a (Jan 10, 2012)

Given your Time frame, there is not a whole lot of available species to target. In April/May i would be looking to Venice with Capt Eddie as well. Yft tuna, Aj's, Wahoo's.

d-a


----------



## TurkeyBird (Jan 11, 2012)

Any good trolling action would be nice.  Are the red snapper and grouper not in season at that time?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 11, 2012)

Red grouper will be open, snapper closed, gag and black grouper closed. AJ should be open. What do yall wanna do troll or bottom fish, D-A is correct about Venice, La.


----------



## d-a (Jan 11, 2012)

TurkeyBird said:


> Any good trolling action would be nice.  Are the red snapper and grouper not in season at that time?



Trolling(billfish/dolphin) doesn't really get good/reliable till late May or June depending on the weather. 

There is another type I forgot about. The spring Cobia run will be good in April and tapering off in May. Look for charters from panama city westward to Pensacola for best action. 

d-a


----------



## jamessig (Jan 11, 2012)

Gags will open in the gulf in Florida state waters April 1st.


----------



## TurkeyBird (Jan 11, 2012)

Honestly, a mix of bottom fishing as well as trolling would be ideal, however, I understand that might not be an option.  We would definitely want a good mess of fish to take home.  As for bottom fishing, I would want to take in some big fish, not a boat full of 2 pounders.  Small fish eat great but I would like to get into some bigger fish as well...and that are in season.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 11, 2012)

If you are going around April or May you need to go in May so things will start getting warmer and more opportunity.  If you waited until June Red Snapper open up


----------



## fastcompany988 (Jan 11, 2012)

MGFC New Years Video 2012
www.youtube.com
Captain Scott Sullivan, The Mexican Gulf Fishing Company, a Charter boat company that operates in the Northern Gulf of Mexico. Based out of Venice,LA. 39 ft ...


----------



## TurkeyBird (Jan 12, 2012)

If it's best I can push the trip back to approx. mid May.  Venice is not too unreasonably far...about a 10.5 hr drive for me.  I plan to contact a couple of guides there.  I got pretty excited watching the youtube videos that fastcompany988 referred to!  Thanks for the responses!


----------



## killswitch (Jan 12, 2012)

Venice would be a great destination,  but Capt. Mike in Dauphin Island, Al. would be closer and they will put you on the fish.


----------



## GASeminole (Jan 12, 2012)

If you must stick to the north part of the gulf, I would recommend Destin. They have enough going on for the bachelor party shenanigans.

For fishing, should prob get an all day trip as late in May as possible. As others have said, the more into summer, the more mahi will be around.  

The problem with the FL panhandle is that you have to go 30+ miles at least just to get to bluewater. When you don't have your own boat, that equals an all day trip, and with a diesel sportfisher, who is going to cruise out and cruise in, half your day is going to be spent just catching bait and trying to get to where you need to be/coming in. 

I recommend you scrap the Gulf and head down to Islamorada and charter a boat out of Bud N' Marys. The gulf stream is only 10 miles from shore. http://www.budnmarys.com/index.html

I went out with Augie Wampler with a group of guys doing the same thing and we caught over 40 mahi, biggest was 40lbs. Augie knows what's up http://www.bluewaterpredator.com/captain/


----------



## TurkeyBird (Jan 12, 2012)

> Venice would be a great destination, but Capt. Mike in Dauphin Island, Al. would be closer and they will put you on the fish.


That is definitely a possibility and I will keep that in mind.

GASeminole, Islamorada looks amazing but I'm afraid that might be a little much for this bunch I'm going with!  Might keep that one in mind for my bachelor party!

What is the approx. length of travel to go offshore in say Pensacola vs. Venice?


----------



## GASeminole (Jan 12, 2012)

TurkeyBird said:


> That is definitely a possibility and I will keep that in mind.
> 
> GASeminole, Islamorada looks amazing but I'm afraid that might be a little much for this bunch I'm going with!  Might keep that one in mind for my bachelor party!
> 
> What is the approx. length of travel to go offshore in say Pensacola vs. Venice?



I think the closest oil rig (Petronius) from Pensacola is 65 miles. 

Out of Venice, its only 25 miles to 4000+ ft and there a bunch of rigs a few miles apart. For fishing, Venice is definitely THE place to go in the Gulf of Mexico.

I also recommend you reach out to Capt Eddie if you are looking into Venice.


----------



## d-a (Jan 12, 2012)

killswitch said:


> Venice would be a great destination,  but Capt. Mike in Dauphin Island, Al. would be closer and they will put you on the fish.



Capt Mike Thierry is a good choice. I've fished with him and Skipper numerous times. The only bad thing about fishing with him or any one in that area during that time frame is the run off from the Mississippi will be in full swing and generally it affects the areas to the east of the river. That shuts down the blue water fishing closer in and requires longer runs to find the color change. That's what makes Venice so nice. You have three different directions you can head to depending on the location of the blue water. 

We should have asked how much partying the OP is wanting to do. That could help his decision easier. 

d-a


----------



## TurkeyBird (Jan 13, 2012)

> We should have asked how much partying the OP is wanting to do. That could help his decision easier.



Haha!  Well some partying will definitely be on the agenda!  If we end up going to Venice, we could do a couple nights in Biloxi before driving over, or vice versa.  Is there somewhere near Venice that would be a great place to stay and party for a couple of days?  I don't think New Orleans is a place we care to visit.  Been there, done that, one time is enough type deal.


----------



## GC1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I fished with Capt Billy Wells (also with MGFC) out of Venice.  Great capt.  We caught more tuna than we could haul back in two 150 quart coolers and one 72 quart. With only 3 people fishing.  Gave several bags of fish to the Capt and another guy at the dock.
We stayed at fins and feathers.  http://www.finandfeathercabins.com/
They have a cabin with a pool table and a card table.
There is NOTHING to do party wise in Venice. NOTHING!
Good seafood joint not too far from Venice is the Black Velvet.  Rough looking joint with great food.
http://www.blackvelvetoysterbar.com/Black_Velvet/Home.html


----------



## tbrown913 (Jan 23, 2012)

check out deep south outfitters in venice.  they have a bachelor party link.  that is what I am doing for mine in feb!


----------



## TurkeyBird (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  Have fun with the bachelor party!  I can't wait.


----------



## d-a (Jan 25, 2012)

TurkeyBird said:


> Thanks for the info.  Have fun with the bachelor party!  I can't wait.



Have you made a decision? Im kinda Curious as to where your going to go.

d-a


----------



## TurkeyBird (Jan 26, 2012)

It looks like were are going to Venice for a day of fishing around the middle of May.  We are also looking at doing a couple of nights in Biloxi and a couple of nights closer to New Orleans.  I am in the process of tying up some loose ends, and I hope to have reservations booked next week.  The fishing trip is the big attraction and as soon as I can get everyone committed I will book it and the other reservations will soon follow.


----------



## d-a (Jan 26, 2012)

TurkeyBird said:


> It looks like were are going to Venice for a day of fishing around the middle of May.  We are also looking at doing a couple of nights in Biloxi and a couple of nights closer to New Orleans.  I am in the process of tying up some loose ends, and I hope to have reservations booked next week.  The fishing trip is the big attraction and as soon as I can get everyone committed I will book it and the other reservations will soon follow.




Nice choice. Don't forget that while your in Venice you should do a half day inshore trip. Nothing like catch over 100 specks and reds in a morning to make the drive back to Biloxi better. 


d-a


----------



## TurkeyBird (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha!  That does sounds pretty nice.  Thanks for the info.


----------

